# Searching for Artist name in Chatuchak



## Antoine1234 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi all,

A few weeks ago I was in Thailand and visited an artist's shop in what I believe to be Chatuchak (but not 100% sure as I visited several markets during the day).

I like his work but unfortunately I have lost his business card.

Please find attached some pictures of his work.

If someone had any idea of the name or contact of this artist, I would be very grateful!

Thanks!

Antoine


----------

